
SA pigeon 'faster than broadband' - kqr2
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8248056.stm
======
gila
A pigeon could beat my internet with a 1gb memory stick and I am in
America...just in a more rural area, I still have dsl though... 100kb/s down
20kb/s up

IF the company brings speeds greater than dialup I don't see the problem

Fiber is expensive and I doubt Africa is going to get it first.

------
spyrosk
This reminds me of _Never underestimate the throughput of a car filled with
HD's racing down the freeway at 120 kph_

I don't remember where I first read it though..

